# Considering Spain in Summer 2019 - Seeking Input



## VegasBella (May 13, 2018)

We are not going to be able to use one of our weeks this year and have already decided we will deposit it and trade it for next year. We are most likely depositing it into the Diamond Resorts Exchange program because that seems like it could get us the most value.

Anyway, I am just starting a thread to discuss resorts in Spain and things to do and considerations that Americans should know. Let me know your thoughts !


----------



## PrairieGirl (May 14, 2018)

We traveled to Spain 3 years ago and in a word - it was ENCHANTING.  I LOVED every place we visited.  Landed in Barcelona and drove down to the southern coast where we spent a week at the Marriott Playa Andalusia (doing many day trips from there).  There are MANY nice timeshares in Spain, but I'm not sure what all is in the Diamond network.  Diamond in general has very nice properties so I would be surprised if you couldn't find one to your liking.  I would go back to Spain in a heartbeat (but this year we are going to Italy to try somewhere new).  

Hmm, what should an American know about Spain?  Well, plan on supper at at least 8:00 or later.  The streets in the cities come alive at night. Stores are closed in the afternoon for siesta (which is not nap time, it's family time) and open late into the evening.  We saw lots of people grocery shopping at 10pm! 

Everywhere we went people were friendly and kind and appreciated that I tried to speak to them with my limited Spanish (and were very gracious about helping me for my next conversation). The country is clean, the roads are good, the train system is fantastic, and folks have many different ethnic roots (especially in the south) and everyone is tolerant of each other's beliefs. The rural areas are fascinating and the cities are so much fun to explore.  There is something of historical significance EVERYWHERE.

I did not find Spain overly expensive, certainly less to eat out at a nice restaurant than is was in Holland.  Grocery stores were very similar in cost to the US.  Certain items were more expensive, but others were less costly.  In a nutshell, all I can say is - if you have the chance, GO!!!!!!


----------



## VegasBella (May 14, 2018)

Thank you!
good reminder on Siesta - I had forgotten about that. 



PrairieGirl said:


> We traveled to Spain 3 years ago and in a word - it was ENCHANTING.  I LOVED every place we visited.  Landed in Barcelona and drove down to the southern coast where we spent a week at the Marriott Playa Andalusia (doing many day trips from there).  There are MANY nice timeshares in Spain, but I'm not sure what all is in the Diamond network.  Diamond in general has very nice properties so I would be surprised if you couldn't find one to your liking.  I would go back to Spain in a heartbeat (but this year we are going to Italy to try somewhere new).



Yes, this is the area we are considering. On Mainland Spain, DRI has locations mostly in Magala and there-abouts. What time of year did you go? How was the weather? Are the beaches safe to swim at?

I have been to France and did a weekend in Spain but it was a long time ago and it was on the north side. This will be our first trip out of the country in about 8 years. It will be our son's first trip out of the USA. He will be 9 next Summer and we feel this is a great age to explore some of Europe. He learns Spanish at school, too, so he may get some time to practice (although, we do have a ton of Spanish speakers here in Vegas and many friends who speak Spanish so he can practice any time he wants, he's just shy about it and doesn't do it often).

I'm glad to hear that driving was fine for you. We were thinking about whether we'd want to drive or not. When I went in my 20s I did not drive at all. If driving is an option then we might do that, although I think you get a better sense for a place by taking mass transit - we might crave some privacy and want to go at our own pace so perhaps driving is better. 

I was reading reviews for one of the places we are considering and many people complained there was a washer but no dryer. Others said there was a washer/dryer combo. I got the feeling that they were all combos but many Americans were not used to that and assumed there was no dryer.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 14, 2018)

VegasBella said:


> . Spain  .......and things to do and considerations that Americans should know. Let me know your thoughts !





PrairieGirl said:


> We traveled to Spain 3 years ago ....
> 
> Hmm, what should an American know about Spain?  Well, plan on supper at at least 8:00 or later.  The streets in the cities come alive at night. Stores are closed in the afternoon for siesta (which is not nap time, it's family time) and open late into the evening.  We saw lots of people grocery shopping at 10pm
> 
> I did not find Spain overly expensive, certainly less to eat out at a nice restaurant........all I can say is - if you have the chance, GO!!!!!!



In April 2014 we landed in Madrid - a six hour time shift from Toronto / Eastern time .

We found the Spanish style of a later time of eating and living  a good fit when your body is time shifted .
Our bodies quickly adjusted about 2- 3 hours . So we were going to bed at 1:30 am and getting up about 8:30 am . This fit into Spain perfectly . Inexpensive  Tapas restaurants are easy to find at 10:30 pm and later .

We stayed in a center Madrid AirB&B from Sat - Tues , then took the high speed train to Barcelona . 
We drove to Nice France from there to visit our older son who was living in France for 2 years .


----------



## PrairieGirl (May 15, 2018)

Yes, this is the area we are considering. On Mainland Spain, DRI has locations mostly in Magala and there-abouts. What time of year did you go? How was the weather? Are the beaches safe to swim at?   *We were there early to mid November.  The weather was very nice, anywhere from 15C-20C (with cool evenings) and we only had rain the first day near Barcelona.  I don't know about the beaches around Malaga, but farther south they were narrow, greyish, rocky and a bit muddy looking.  Didn't see anyone in the water, but that doesn't mean it isn't safe or that there aren't nice beaches elsewhere.  The water was nice and calm. I remember being almost shocked at the difference when we rounded the tip across from Gibralter where the Med meets the Atlantic.  The beaches changed instantly to wide expanses of nice yellow/white sand, what I think of as "beach" sand on the Atlantic side.  But much rougher water too.  *

I was reading reviews for one of the places we are considering and many people complained there was a washer but no dryer. Others said there was a washer/dryer combo. I got the feeling that they were all combos but many Americans were not used to that and assumed there was no dryer.[/QUOTE]  *I think you are correct, the unfamiliar washer/dryer combo is very common!  But someone at your resort will be happy to show you how to operate it.*


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 18, 2018)

We are in Spain right now, though not part of DRI, am Marriott. We are near between Marbella and Estepona in Marriott Playa Andaluza. Temps are great, mid 70's day, 60's night. Semi humid. We flew for free from the US into Madrid, and decided to drive down to the area (long drive). Got to see the Spainish inside, which most people probably never do. No one we met spoke English in themiddle, probably not surprising since it's not tourist areas. But we did fine, everyone was friendly. Spain has a level 2 travel advisory, same as Mexico. We see no issues at all. The beach here looks normal to us! We'll be heading to Gibralter and Tangier Morocco on day trips. If you come down this way, just keep in mind Africa is an option for a day trip. Washer and dryer here! Spain is wonderful thus far. 

But we'll be heading to a DRI in the Canary Islands next week.


----------



## bobpark56 (May 18, 2018)

PrairieGirl said:


> <snip>
> 
> Hmm, what should an American know about Spain?  Well, plan on supper at at least 8:00 or later.  <snip)


We find no need to go out to supper (la cena) if we have had a nice mid-day meal (la comida). A tapa or 2 (or a media ración) and a copa de vino in the evening do us quite well, and these are available starting as early as 5 pm. A side benefit is that many restaurants offer a menu del dia at a very reasonable price in the early to mid afternoon. These almost always include a glass of wine (or cerveza). This is often a good way to find a decent variety of wine to purchase, as the wines will not be expensive (the proprietor wants to make money), but they will be decent (the proprietor wants you to return).


----------

